# Smoked Almonds



## hilltopper (May 24, 2010)

I am new at smoking nuts will someone help me get started smoking almonds? I have a MES and a homemade sawdust smoker. I would like to just make some salted smoked almonds like you buy in a can. I think they are just called smokehouse almonds. Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2010)

Here is one I did 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=scarbelly


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2010)

I've not made them, but hear they are extremely easy to make. Check out the thread posted by our fellow member, and if you want additional ideas, try a search for "almonds".


----------

